# Albuquerque Game Looking For Players



## SiderisAnon (Oct 18, 2006)

Our group is starting a new campaign in the next couple of weeks and we are looking for some additional players. Unfortunately, that darn real world has made several of the people who were going to be in the game quite unavailable.

We play every Saturday night -- or as "every" as we can manage -- from about 6:00 PM to midnight in the northeast part of the city.

The game is D&D 3.5, with minor house rules. A number of the players have been playing since the days when you had to color your dice, and we've decided to try running a game with an old-school feel. We are going to be running some of the classic modules, just updated a bit for 3.5. After a few smaller adventures, the first classic will be the Temple of Elemental Evil series, T1-T4. After that, it's partly up to player requests. There will also be DM-written adventures interspersed between the classics.

A fair warning: The characters will all be starting at all first level and only materials from the PHB and DMG will be allowed. Later, some prestige classes will be allowed from other books. Monsters will come from a variety of sources. NPCs will sometimes have spells and magic items from other books, which means the party can get their hands on them too. However, things like feats, skills, and core classes will not be drawn from anything but the PHB.

Though we're playing old-school modules, we don't require that a player joining have extensive experience. If you can identify the dice and you're willing to learn the rules as you go, we're more than willing to work with you. We want someone who is looking to have fun at the table; someone who can enjoy both the roleplaying and the combat; and someone who wants to be part of a gaming group, rather than disrupting it.

There are a few things we'd like to avoid, based on past experience. No whining. No rules lawyers. No cheaters. No crying fits at the game. Do not bring animals. Do not come armed to the session. (Yes, that one actually happened...) 

We are looking for players 18 and over. (The group runs 22-35.)

If you think you might be interested, drop me an e-mail through my profile. Let me know what kind of game you like to play in and any questions you might have.

EDIT: I forgot to mention, I have two cats in case you are allergic. They will be around the game.


----------

